# Adhesives



## cprib (Oct 22, 2010)

HI. I am going to apply Woodland scenics vinyl grass mat on top of plywood for my layout. Would is a good alternative to WS's mat adhesive for this application?
Also, what is suggested as a good adhesive for securing ballast around my track?
Any help would be greatly apreciated!!


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Ballast is normally secured with "wet water" and diluted white glue.


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

I just watched a tutorial where he would lay his ballast and then use a eye dropper to put down a ton of 50/50 elmers glue and water

if you end up with any clumps a 50/50 water alcohol mix will wash it down.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I agree with smokestack 110%


----------

